# Beefy little bugger.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, traded a gun off, and some cash, and bought this NIB S&W M&P 2.0 Sub Compact 9mm. This one felt best in the hand, and I trust S&W anyways, so I got this one.








I plan on taking it to the range in the morning, so we'll see how she does. Least it won't be as cold as my last trip there! This gun is well made...just feels solid.

Question for those who might have this model. In the box it came with a number of grip back straps, and also came with two different size magazine sleeves...can I buy the 15 rounders, and use the grip sleeve on it to work in this pistol?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase.

I do not know the answer to your question, though


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

From what I gather one sleeve is for the 15rd compact magazine, the other for the full size 17rd magazine? Will they interchange? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I got off my lazy butt and looked it up...yes, it will take a 15 round with the smaller sleeve (compact version), and a 17 round with the longer sleeve (full size version). I don't care about the 17 rounder, but am looking to get the compact's 15 rounder.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never been much of a S&W semi-auto fan. I do like their revolvers though. The best! 

That auto you bought does look pretty nice though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I've never been much of a S&W semi-auto fan. I do like their revolvers though. The best!
> 
> That auto you bought does look pretty nice though.


I wasn't either, until the Shield/Shield Plus came out


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

That pistol looks real good let us know how she performs


----------

